# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  avviso e scadenza 30 giorni

## miik

a seguito di comunicazione di irregolarita relativa a unico 2008 ricevuta in data 9 dicembre, si procede al pagamento il 9 gennaio successivo. 
ora essendo il termine dei 30 giorni scadente l'8 di gennaio, giorno festivo, puo secondo voi essere pagato il 9 entro i termini? 
l'agenzia mi ha gia mandato la cartella....

----------


## Niccolò

> a seguito di comunicazione di irregolarita relativa a unico 2008 ricevuta in data 9 dicembre, si procede al pagamento il 9 gennaio successivo. 
> ora essendo il termine dei 30 giorni scadente l'8 di gennaio, giorno festivo, puo secondo voi essere pagato il 9 entro i termini? 
> l'agenzia mi ha gia mandato la cartella....

  Contestala.
Non credo che tali cartelle siano controllate da una persona fisica, penso partano in automatico.

----------


## miik

> Contestala.
> Non credo che tali cartelle siano controllate da una persona fisica, penso partano in automatico.

  il callcenter ADE mi ha mandato fax di risposta dicendo che il differimento dei termini festivi vale solo per i versamenti unitari indicati nell'art.17 D.lgs 241/97

----------


## fabioalessandro

se non sbaglio cìè una recente sentenza cassazione che dice chiaramente che per tutti i tributi e posticipato al giorno feriale successivo
inoltre esendo di domenica dove potevi pagare?
alla posta che è chiusa? oppure in banca che è chiusa pire quella?
ricorri ricorri

----------


## MrDike

L'*art. 1187 c.c.* - il quale, richiamando l'*art. 2963 c.c.*, prevede la proroga dei termini di adempimento delle obbligazioni scadenti in un giorno festivo al giorno seguente non festivo - costituisce una norma generale in materia di adempimento delle obbligazioni, *applicabile, come tale, anche alle obbligazioni tributarie*, pur in mancanza di un esplicito richiamo o di un'espressa disposizione analoga nelle singole leggi d'imposta (principio affermato in relazione ad ipotesi antecedente all'entrata in vigore del D.L. n. 330/1994, convertito nella Legge n. 473/1994, il quale ha stabilito che _"il pagamento di ritenute alla fonte, d'imposte, tasse, contributi erariali, regionali e locali, il cui termine scade di sabato o di giorno festivo, è considerato tempestivo se effettuato il primo giorno lavorativo successivo"_ - *Cass., sez. I, sent. del 2 novembre 1995 n. 11391*). 
In tema di riscossione delle imposte sui redditi, ai fini dell'applicabilità della soprattassa prevista dell'art. 92 del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973 n. 602 per il caso di ritardati versamenti diretti ed ai fini della determinazione del periodo di ritardo, occorre riferirsi al termine effettivo di scadenza dei medesimi versamenti, ossia al termine di scadenza ordinario, come eventualmente prorogato di diritto o perchè scadente in un giorno festivo, secondo la regola generale di cui agli *artt. 1187 e 2963, comma 3, c.c.*, richiamata in materia tributaria dall'art. 66 del D.P.R. n. 600/1973, o perchè scadente in un giorno feriale che sia da considerarsi non lavorativo e comporti la chiusura degli sportelli bancari, ai sensi dell'art. 1 della Legge 24 gennaio 1962 n. 13 (*Cass., sez. Trib., sent. del 28 aprile 2006 n. 10012*).

----------


## ZLATAN72

> a seguito di comunicazione di irregolarita relativa a unico 2008 ricevuta in data 9 dicembre, si procede al pagamento il 9 gennaio successivo. 
> ora essendo il termine dei 30 giorni scadente l'8 di gennaio, giorno festivo, puo secondo voi essere pagato il 9 entro i termini? 
> l'agenzia mi ha gia mandato la cartella....

  Hai provato a fare una simulazione di rateazione dell'avviso bonario sul sito per capire quando è in scadenza la prima rata ? Se non sbaglio la loro procedura tiene  effettivamente conto delle scadenze festive e prefestive.

----------


## Roberto Luca Grilli

confermo anche a me è successo un caso simile e se la scadenza è di domenica rimanda al lunedì

----------


## MrDike

Vedi pure, in tema di cartella di pagamento, l'art. 25, comma 3, del D.P.R. 29 settembre 1973 n. 602, il quale dispone che: _"Ai fini della scadenza del termine di pagamento il sabato è considerato giorno festivo"_.

----------

